# Original Thread from GH Forum



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

As this subject surfaces often and there are known 'nay sayers' that interrupt such often do be aware that this present area is 'off limits' to known persons. Feel free to discuss this subject here and now. This is not medical advice, we are not medical practitioners, anything stated here is just the opinion of the individual poster. Do not use anything said here in place of professional medical advice.

If you can provide any site addresses to back up your words, do post them. Please display your source of information.

I can speak for the effects of comfrey, in a suave form as to it being something that helps heal bone pain via a broken rib via a horse kick. Comfrey is also known as 'bone knit', it has been used for many decades as an external pain reliever for broken bones, such is mentioned often in the sites listed in the links library, under herbs and their applications.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

moopups said:


> As this subject surfaces often and there are known 'nay sayers' that interrupt such often do be aware that this present area is 'off limits' to known persons.


Hallelujah! There have been many times that I've wanted to answer questions posted about natural remedies but didn't because of the "known person" (and we all know who he is!). Sometimes ya just don't want to fight, ya know?


----------



## Arkie1 (Jun 19, 2006)

moopups said:


> As this subject surfaces often and there are known 'nay sayers' that interrupt such often do be aware that this present area is 'off limits' to known persons. .


*Is this 'off limits' to naysayers comment just a suggestion that they/he not post or will some moderator action be taken if those naysayers post negative & insulting comments on this thread??*

I just want to know before I start spending time posting about herbal successes just to have those negative types ruin any discussions. :grump: I don't have the time to waste if this is just going to be like all the other threads on herbal remedies & health. 

Thanks to whoever; the mods or Admin; if finally we can discuss this side of homesteading and have some assurance that we can discuss herbal remedies without all of the naysaying. I have to say the mods will have their work cut out for them; you have my thanks.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Attention all posters, standby on this subject until I can run it by admin, they may choose to remove this. Not all posters can see this forum at this time, future further actions are being discussed.

I may have stepped over the line with this one, I guess we will find out together. The liability factor is the hold up on this subject, if this is removed I will set up an alternative site to discuss this matter separate of this group of forums. An alternative site, under my thumb, will require posted links for any information posted.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am going to close this thread for now. There is a concern amongst the Administration and some moderators that forum members should not be providing medical advice to other forum members. The concern is if a forum member was to take that advice and the result was, shall we say "negative,' that the forum member (or his/her survivors) may sue this forum for improperly dispensing medical advice or malpractice. A forum member has already been temporarily suspended for providing medical advice. 

Stay tuned. I believe the Administration is working on a disclamer to cover our butts.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This thread is re-opened.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, I have been wondering about the fate of this thread and happy to see it opened.

I was wondering if anyone else has used the kidney cleanse that can be found at www.kidneycleanse.com? My husband has used it several times with great success in apparently dissolving the stones and/or helping them to pass of which hydrangea is said to have the ability to do so. I just wondered if anyone else had tried this receipe and how it worked or didn't work for them. We didn't include the B6 or the magnesium.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so happy to see this thread opened again. I will be reading daily.
Thanks,
Joanie


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

I had very severe gout and was on two different medications. Tried bettering my diet and drinking more water and all sorts of things. Nothing would work for long, started having attacks every few months and we I had an attack that was in both ankles, I was bed ridden.

A friend of mine found this site and I followed it. I haven't had to drink anymore in about three months and I have been able to eat and drink ANYTHING! I even ate oysters that I refused to eat for five years. 

I CAN NOT RECOMMEND ANYTHING BETTER!!!

Changed my life. I no longer have to take medicine with me everywhere I go, not do I have to spend the money on medication. It worked for me and if you have severe gout you might want to give it a try!

http://www.icuredmygout.org/


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

A couple of useful sites to bookmark

A place to buy bulk herbs
http://www.herbalcom.com/store.php3?list=cats&session=fbc4893c211cd5674de2e80bde3f65f6

University of Maryland Medical Center - alternative medicin
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/index.html

edited to add:

National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine
http://nccam.nih.gov/

Tang Center for Herbal Medicin Research
http://tangcenter.uchicago.edu/

HerbMed - NOTE: some information is only available if you signup and pay a subscription fee.
http://www.herbmed.org/


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Google nspadvisor, this is a site where herbalists come to share information.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

I use grapefruit seed extract a lot in the winter for colds and such. If I take 15 drops in liquid (water, juice, whatever) twice a day when I first start feeling poorly, it seems to nip whatever I'm catching in the bud. GSE tastes awful!! - it's really bitter, but if it keeps me moving and from missing work, it's worth it. (hey, my kids don't call me Granny Clampett for nothing). Another "thing" I use is tonic. I make it in the spring,enough to last all year. It is equal parts chopped onion, garlic, horseradish, hot peppers (Scotch bonnets make it too hot - jalapenos or habeneros work great), ginger and echinachea. chop fine and cover with vinegar. Let set at least 2 weeks, then strain. The vinegar that is left is the tonic. I dose myself and family about twice a year. It just seems to give a little extra energy and better immune response when we are exposed to something. I usually also give it just prior to leaving on vacation, camps, etc to keep us all healthy while we are away from home.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Hi moldy, I like your tonic, what form of echinacea do you use...the actual flowers/root/leaves or boughten capsule or liquid or does is matter? And what type vinegar do you use? Also, if I might ask, is this blend your own concoction?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

moldy said:


> Another "thing" I use is tonic. I make it in the spring,enough to last all year. It is equal parts chopped onion, garlic, horseradish, hot peppers (Scotch bonnets make it too hot - jalapenos or habeneros work great), ginger and echinachea. chop fine and cover with vinegar. Let set at least 2 weeks, then strain. The vinegar that is left is the tonic.


I make this same tonic only without the echinacea...I make a seperate tonic with that...I got the recipe from Richard Schulze. We've used this stuff for several years now and it's great! In fact, I have two quarts of the stuff steeping in the cupboard...it's been in there since last winter! It should be REALLY potent by now.

In the past, I've just used echinacea leaves for the echinacea tonic because my plants weren't very big. Now, they've spread all over the place so I'm going to dig some up and use the roots. For this tonic, I steep it in vodka (because I've read that vodka works better with echinacea than vinegar does).


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

So glad that the thread is reopened!!! I've been interested in medicinal herbs and plants for over a decade now and am always looking for new recipes and ideas...
for a wonderful site to buy bulk herbs and other necessities, go to www.mountainroseherbs.com
I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but I bought two pounds of lavendar from them last year and was delighted in both the price and the speediness of the delivered product...I also like that they offer a LOT of organic herbs that I have to pay big bucks for at a natural food store...
Here's a recipe for cough drops - they taste a bit funky when you're used to the sugary taste of commercial cough drops, but I like them and they work for me!

Mullein Cough Drops 
Â½ cup mullein leaves, packed
1 cup boiling water
1 1/3 cup brown sugar

Steep the leaves in the boiled water, covered, for one hour. Strain. Add brown sugar. Boil until the mixture reaches the soft candy stage, then pour onto a greased cookie sheet. With a butter knife, score out squares while the mixture is still soft. Allow to cool completely, then break into individual squares. Wrap each drop in waxed paper


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was raised to think poke salad seeds are poisonous. They are not. They are a good medicinal for arthtitis. I weigh 185 and take 3, 4 times a day. Works wonders. They are also supose to be good for breast cancer. I found some stuff on the American Cancer Society web site. 
http://www.cancer.org/docroot/eto/content/eto_5_3x_pokeweed.asp?sitearea=eto
You can find more by searching "Poke Berry" on yahoo or google.
The berries loose effectiveness if dried.
You can make wine from the berries but I havn't found a recipe.
Seems the best way to keep it is by making a tinture with them.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I am not a user of herbs for medicinal purposes, but think the information could be vital in a SHTF situation.
Would some of you please give a couple examples of the best books on the subject that could/should be part of a survival library?
Thanks.
Ann


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

moldy said:


> Another "thing" I use is tonic. I make it in the spring,enough to last all year. It is equal parts chopped onion, garlic, horseradish, hot peppers (Scotch bonnets make it too hot - jalapenos or habeneros work great), ginger and echinachea. chop fine and cover with vinegar. Let set at least 2 weeks, then strain. The vinegar that is left is the tonic. I dose myself and family about twice a year. It just seems to give a little extra energy and better immune response when we are exposed to something. I usually also give it just prior to leaving on vacation, camps, etc to keep us all healthy while we are away from home.


I make that too, but we dont put in the echinachea and we call it super tonic!!! ( I do make an echinachea tonic seperately) Love the stuff, my kids dont "fake sick" any more, cause I always say, well, if you're getting sick, then you need some super tonic!!! When we make it, we let it sit for a full month, then strain. When I "give it" to the kids, I mix it with a bit of apple juice and honey... I also use organic vinegar too. 
There is nothing better than a good ol' boost of super tonic for the immune system...

Belinda


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I too would like to know what are the best books on the subject.

BooBoo


----------



## melina (May 10, 2002)

The two I go to most often are The Complete Medicinal Herbal by Penelope Ody, and Prescription ofr Herbal Healing by Phyllis Balch. I like the Ody book in particular because it gives actual pictures of the plants for identification. 

I'm so glad this subject has been reopened. I just harvested my first echinacea roots last week.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Not sure if you can pose questions here, too. If not feel free to remove the post.

I was wondering if I should be saving the dandelion, sorrel, chicory and chickweed that I have been pulling out. What are some safe medicinal uses; if any, for these âweedsâ dried and stored?


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

I can understand the ops' reluctance in moving forward with this thread. There's a lot of truth and a lot of hype when it comes to herbal approaches to health and I've found that it's often hard to tell the difference between the two without significant research.

I consider any self-administered herbal program to have a certain degree of risk, especially if it's used inadvertantly or incidentally in combination with prescription or "modern" applications. Having said that, I firmly believe in the use of herbs for medicinal purposes and I hope, more than anything else, that this thread will be used for people to share their actual experiences with herbal applications and recipes rather than finding this an opportune place to spam a product or a book.

IMO, if you want to know about products or books, it's child's play to google the subject. I know many people trust the opinions of others on this site, and that's great. I just don't want the hypers and spammers (read: marketers) to start showing up.

Thanks ops. Hope this works out.


----------



## mainer (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for reopening this site. Look forward to good advice on the use of herbs for keeping us healthy.
Am looking for recipes for herbal teas.Invegorating-sleeplessness-cleansing-etc.
Kris


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a question that I am hoping someone can answer. I want to take Echinacea for immune boosting as well as it appears in many tonics, but I have lupus and I was told that I should not use this remedy. My question is not whether I should or shouldn't, but what is the reasoning. What would be the reaction or issue? Just wondering if someone knew why.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynne said:


> Not sure if you can pose questions here, too. If not feel free to remove the post.
> 
> I was wondering if I should be saving the dandelion, sorrel, chicory and chickweed that I have been pulling out. What are some safe medicinal uses; if any, for these âweedsâ dried and stored?


Oh my!!! Don't throw them out!!!! Dandelion root is good for liver problems, or just as a gentle cleanser. The leaves, when young and tender, are great sources for vit. C and go well in a salad or steamed like beet greens. Chicory root can be dried and roasted to add flavor to coffee or as a substitute for it too. It used to be called "poor man's coffee". Chickweed is great for colds and coughs as atea, but don't use it if you have hay or ragweed allergies. I'm not as familiar with sorrell, but I think it's good in salad.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I have a question that I am hoping someone can answer. I want to take Echinacea for immune boosting as well as it appears in many tonics, but I have lupus and I was told that I should not use this remedy. My question is not whether I should or shouldn't, but what is the reasoning. What would be the reaction or issue? Just wondering if someone knew why.


People should not take echinacea if they have an autoimmune illness, such as lupus, or other progressive diseases, such as tuberculosis, multiple sclerosis, or HIV infection. Caution should be taken based on its immunostimulant properties (increased T-cell and macrophage activity). However, the concern about echinacea use for those with autoimmune illness is not based on clinical research and some herbalists question the potential connection. 

I think it best to err on the side of caution. Try making a tea from rose hips and green tea - powerful amount of vit. C and antioxidents.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

anniew said:


> I am not a user of herbs for medicinal purposes, but think the information could be vital in a SHTF situation.
> Would some of you please give a couple examples of the best books on the subject that could/should be part of a survival library?
> Thanks.
> Ann


I have a library of books on this subject, as this is how I live. But I'd have to say the best book I have read on this subject, and that really got me steered in the right direction, was Robyn Landis's book, Herbal Defense. It's not a book that shows you pictures of the herbs, but explains why they work, and why the drugs don't. It's very good and easy to read. Here is her website, Herbal Defense Page 

Also, I have learned alot from Herbal Healer (get her catalog - it's like a book!) and Susun Weed's forum also, Wise Woman's Forum. Susun's book, NEW Menopausal Years the Wise Woman Way: 
Alternative Approaches for Women 30 - 90. She has others, for women of childbearing years too (past my time...). 

If I think of any others I'll let you know. 

katlupe


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

If you were starting a medicinal herb garden, which 5 or10 herbs would you begin with that are the most important and most widely used?
Ann


----------



## paden (Dec 20, 2004)

Heres a good resourse of books.

Books...
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_i...edicinal plants and herbs,i:stripbooks&page=1
(try a search for edible plants as well)
Posters and seeds....
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_i...,k:medicinal plants and herbs,i:garden&page=1

A medicinal herb seed kit...
http://www.amazon.com/Assortment-12...1_2/104-8086462-3894356?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden

My favorite books are the Peterson Field Guides of "Medicinal Plants and Herbs" and "Edible and Medicinal Plants of the Rockies" by Linda Kershaw

Besides dandilion being good for you, it's an excellent salad leaf as is Lambs Quarters (Pigweed)(if you eat large amounts make sure you have a high calcium intake)

It's best to *research any wild plant you want to ingest* on your own. Get some books about the subject if you want to make them a part of your diet or medicine cabinet. There are little quirks to most plants that you may need to know.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

triana1326 said:


> People should not take echinacea if they have an autoimmune illness, such as lupus, or other progressive diseases, such as tuberculosis, multiple sclerosis, or HIV infection. Caution should be taken based on its immunostimulant properties (increased T-cell and macrophage activity). However, the concern about echinacea use for those with autoimmune illness is not based on clinical research and some herbalists question the potential connection.
> 
> I think it best to err on the side of caution. Try making a tea from rose hips and green tea - powerful amount of vit. C and antioxidents.



So the reasoning is that it stimulates the immune system which is not good in lupus patients becasue that immune response ends up attacking the good cells as well.. I can see that. Thanks for the help. No one ever really said why as clearly as you did. I'll try the rose hip tea.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Here's a recipe for cough drops - they taste a bit funky when you're used to the sugary taste of commercial cough drops, but I like them and they work for me!

Mullein Cough Drops 
Â½ cup mullein leaves, packed
1 cup boiling water
1 1/3 cup brown sugar

Steep the leaves in the boiled water, covered, for one hour. Strain. Add brown sugar. Boil until the mixture reaches the soft candy stage, then pour onto a greased cookie sheet. With a butter knife, score out squares while the mixture is still soft. Allow to cool completely, then break into individual squares. Wrap each drop in waxed paper[/QUOTE]

I made these yesterday-yummy! my son thinks they are candy! But my question is...when you say 'soft candy stage' I took that to mean 'soft ball' stage---so mine did not set up well enough to get them off the pan--they are kinda like very gooey-stick-to-your-teeth candy.....it must have meant 'soft crack' stage???? Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> If you were starting a medicinal herb garden, which 5 or10 herbs would you begin with that are the most important and most widely used?
> Ann


Chamomile, red clover, lavendar, wild rose (rugosa rose), lemon balm, calendum, garlic, catnip, echinacea, raspberries

So many to choose from...but these are my top picks...


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ann Mary said:


> I made these yesterday-yummy! my son thinks they are candy! But my question is...when you say 'soft candy stage' I took that to mean 'soft ball' stage---so mine did not set up well enough to get them off the pan--they are kinda like very gooey-stick-to-your-teeth candy.....it must have meant 'soft crack' stage???? Thanks for sharing the recipe!


Sorry about that. I'm not really good with the kitchen terms, esp when making candy-like things. But I'm glad it worked out in the end and that your son likes them. It does make it easier to get medicine into them when it's sweet and like candy!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

anniew said:


> If you were starting a medicinal herb garden, which 5 or10 herbs would you begin with that are the most important and most widely used?
> Ann


Well most of the ones I use, grow wild around me. These are the ones I use on a regular basis, yarrow, plaintain, dandelion, elderberry, nettle, red clover, and willow bark. I am always learning about new ones. Burdock root is also very good, but it's hard digging up the roots. I buy it instead.

katlupe


----------



## Arklady (Dec 27, 2005)

melina said:


> I just harvested my first echinacea roots last week.


You know I have never seen a good book about what herbs were the best to have on hand AND how to harvest them. I mean I would think learning WHEN to harvest and what part of the plant would be critical to make the highest quality salves and tonics. Most books don't even put recipes online or in their book. I am going to collect these recipes. As I am looking for to make some salves for the shtf scenario. So post all the recipes you can. I would also like how much for say adults or children or how ever it is used. Also, One really good herbs book and what they do is called Back to Eden. You can get this on Amazon.com.

Arklady


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

"From the shepherd's purse" by Max G. Barlow is a good one on medicinal plants, their identification, preparation and use. The herbs in this book are: shepherd's purse, comfrey, mullein, garlic, red clover, spearmint, peppermint, catnip, horsemint, pennyroyal, plantago, rose hips, oregon grape, shave grass, juniper berries, life root, tansey, burdock, arnica, golden seal, lobelia, black cohosh, raspberry, squaw vine, scullcap, yellow dock, bearberry, gravel root, chickweed, camomoile + 18 more.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Arklady, I'm trying to address that problem! I've put together several books about herbs (don't ask - they aren't published), and in one on 'growing and using herbs' I've included information on how and when to harvest them. Also, which you don't see in a lot of herb books, which parts of the plant are used! 

I've always found it frustrating to read that 'X herb is good for Y ailment' and then be told nothing further about harvesting, preparation, recommended dosages etc. And I've been careful to investigate warnings, too. Side-effects, contraindications, interactions and so on.

As for dosages, you can assume that any you see in books refer to adults. Although some herbs are used to treat children, it is not generally recommended. This is because a child's body is immature, and does not always react in the same way to medications (herbal or otherwise) as an adult's body. 

However, if you're administering something like chamomile tea as a bed-time sedative (a treatment often touted as suited for children), the usual dosage is ONE TEASPOON OF THE TEA for a child under 12 yo. That compares with ONE CUP for an adult. This is a rule-of-thumb guide. A qualified herbalist will usually recommend graduated increases in the amounts according to a child's age, but I don't recommend this for the average person at home who hasn't made a study of herbal medicine. It usually depends upon the herb being prescribed. Also, as with conventional medications, there are many herbs which should never be administered to children at all. 

I think when it comes to children, you can't be too careful. I always recommend that adults seek expert advice from a suitably qualified professional before beginning on any herbal medication regime - I think it's even more important to do so before treating a child. Better to be safe than sorry, and assume that herbs (in medicinal amounts) are NOT for children. At least, not without proper expert supervision. When it comes to herbs and children, you REALLY need to know what you're about!

Just by way of sampling my efforts, here's what I have on Agrimony (Agrimonia eupatoria). I'd welcome comments, positive and negative! I've done similar things with about 300-400 other herbs, keeping it as concise as possible while still providing the important and relevant information. 

Description: Also called Cocklebur, Sticklewort, Church Steeples. Perennial to 1 metre. Bunches of soft, downy, serrated leaves grow from a deep, tough root. Long yellow flower-spikes to 1 metre tall, in summer and autumn, and the whole plant smells aromatically of apricots. Seed capsules are burrs with hooked bristles which can be a nuisance attaching themselves to pet fur and clothing.

Cultivation: Propagate by seed or by root division in early spring. Seeds are slow to germinate, usually in 2-6 weeks. Sow at 20Â°C. If seeds do not germinate with 3-4 weeks, move to â4-+4Â°C for 2-4 weeks. Will grow in most soils but prefers dry conditions. Prefers full sun but will grow in partial shade. Drought-tolerant. It will self-seed and is susceptible to powdery mildew. 

Harvesting: Aerial parts should be harvested before the plant flowers in late spring or early summer. Harvest the leaves in late autumn for dyeing. The flowers should not be harvested where the spiny burrs are beginning to develop. Can be dried for future use.

Culinary Uses: Makes a delicious tea which smells of apricots. 

Medicinal Uses: An infusion of the leaves is used to treat coughs, sore throat, ulcers, conjunctivitis, diarrhoea, vaginal discharges, excessive menstrual bleeding and bleeding from any part of the body, skin problems, jaundice, hepatitis and other liver problems. It also acts as a diuretic. The roots and whole plant are boiled in milk to be used for diabetes and any attendant incontinence problems. A tea from the immature cockleburrs is drunk to soothe coughs and sore throat. Externally used to treat tinea, acne, sores, slow-healing wounds and insect bites. Useful in cases of anaemia, and a digestive tonic for the elderly and the debilitated. As a mouthwash, it is used to help remove tartar from the teeth. Often used to draw out thorns and splinters. Soak the area in the infusion for 30 minutes and the splinter should press out easily. A weak tea used as eyewash for burning, itchy eyes, conjunctivitis and blepharitis. A poultice of the leaves is used for migraines. A gargle is used by singers and speakers before a performance. Once used to treat leucorrhoea and gonorrhoea. 

Medicinal Actions: Alterative, anti-inflammatory, antibiotic, astringent, tonic, diuretic, chologogue, hepatic, vulnerary. 

Usual Dosage: Pour 1 cup boiling water over 1 teaspoon dried leaves, flowers or roots, steep for 10-15 minutes. Strain. Take 1-2 tablespoons every 4-6 hours. Tincture: Take 1/4-1/2 teaspoon at a time.

Other Uses: In the past, agrimony was used in dressing leather because it has a high level of tannin. Leaves yield a yellow dye. If gathered in summer, the colour will be pale; if in autumn, the colour deepens. Use in potpourri and sleep pillows. It is used by veterinarians to treat jaundice and sprains in animals. The tea makes an astringent skin lotion for clearing skin and, added to a bath, soothes aches.

Folklore: Use in all protection sachets and spells, also to banish negative energies and spirits. It protects against goblins, evil and poison. Agrimony has also long been used to reverse spells sent against the magician; it not only breaks hexes, it also sends them back to the hexer. Agrimony placed under the head will make one sleep as if dead, according to ancient lore, but don't use this for insomnia because the sleeper won't awaken until the herb is removed.

Warning: Avoid when pregnant. Should not be used where dryness of body secretions exists, since the herb is 'drying' in action (i.e. constipation, dry mouth). When fresh leaves are used as a poultice, the treated skin should not be exposed to sunlight as this can cause a rash.


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

I am SO glad this is back open!

Culpeper - I'm tellin' ya - you need to get published! You have such vast knowledge.

Another of my favorite resources is www.bulkherbstore.com I've been very pleased with everything I've ordered from them.

I like a lot of the ones listed on here already as well.

Nance


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Sure wish this was a whole separate category!!!! I'd love to see us be able to group questions, etc, etc. etc.

Thanks for re-opening this thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Bump..........this was on page 4.........those of us who enjoy this thread probably need to watch it and bump it up often. Someone was looking for it on Melissa's forum.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Marilyn in CO said:


> Bump..........this was on page 4.........those of us who enjoy this thread probably need to watch it and bump it up often. Someone was looking for it on Melissa's forum.


That was me looking for it. I was hoping someone could give me a referral for a homeopathic/alternative medicine doctor. It's for my father. We're near Charlotte, NC.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

claytonpiano said:


> Sure wish this was a whole separate category!!!! I'd love to see us be able to group questions, etc, etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for re-opening this thread!!!!!!!!!



I'll "second that motion". 
With all the different herbs, preparations and uses it will end up being difficult to find what you are looking for or the same questions will be posed numerous times. a separate forum with commonly used herbs, lesser used, prep and storage, dosage, etc., would be easier to access the info you are seeking.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have been reading that you can use tintures to make salves and lotions; but the directions never tell you how much tincture to use in place of infused oil. Am I correct that you would replace part of the water with tincture; if so, how much?

Could someone give me an idea of how to do this and perhaps post a general recipe.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

Favorite books on nutrition/herbs/plants:
Prescription for Nutritional Healing by James Balch M.D., Phyllis Balch C.N.C.
Smart Medicine For A Healthier Child Bob Rountree MD
PDR for Herbal Medicines
Back to Eden Jethro Kloss
The green pharmacy
Motivated


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Karen said:


> I have been reading that you can use tintures to make salves and lotions; but the directions never tell you how much tincture to use in place of infused oil. Am I correct that you would replace part of the water with tincture; if so, how much?
> 
> Could someone give me an idea of how to do this and perhaps post a general recipe.



Karen,

yes, you can use tinctures in other lotions & salves. However with a 'tincture' being usually alcohol or glycerin based it would be used in recipes that would normally call for a liquid such as water. In the case of a lotion, you can just substitue your tincture or herbal tea for the water. 

For a "salve" I don't use any water or liquids, just oils, butters or waxes. In the comfrey salve that I make, I infuse the comfrey into the olive oil base by chopping up the comfrey and 'steeping' it in warm olive oil over a double burner. Then I strain the comfrey out and use the oil to make the salve. 

To make it more "salvey" I use beeswax, cocoa butter, shea butter etc to thicken them. It depends on what I'm making it for as to what I use in the mix.

HTH!

Nance


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks, Nance. I was thinking of tincturing most of my herbs, because the mixture will keep longer and it's cheaper; then use the tinctures in the additional lotions, salves, etc. My thoughts were that they would serve dual duty this way.

But now I'm thinking perhaps I would be best to split the herbs themselves into separate batches and make an infused oil from one batch and tincture from another; then use the oil (or herbs themselves) in the lotions/salves; the tincture strictly as a tincture.  

Another question, what is your opinions of salts? I've read some homeopathics swear by them while other homeopathics call them the biggest waste of money of all. I am especially interested in Natrum Phos. and Natrum Sulf.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Thought I would also post this link for herbs. Really great prices and fast shipping! I ordered 28 different herbs online, very late Tuesday evening, and they arrived on Saturday. Excellent quality too!
http://oldtimeherbs.com/herbs/


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Found this chart in The Complete Medicinal Herbal by Penelope Ody:

Children's dosages:

0 -1 yr. 1/12th of the adult dose
1 - 2 yr. 1/10 
3 - 4 yr. 1/5
5 - 6 yr. 3/10
7 - 8 yr. 2/5
9 -10 yr. 1/2
11-12 yr. 3/5
13-14 yr. 4/5
15+ full dose


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Karen said:


> Thanks, Nance. I was thinking of tincturing most of my herbs, because the mixture will keep longer and it's cheaper; then use the tinctures in the additional lotions, salves, etc. My thoughts were that they would serve dual duty this way.
> 
> But now I'm thinking perhaps I would be best to split the herbs themselves into separate batches and make an infused oil from one batch and tincture from another; then use the oil (or herbs themselves) in the lotions/salves; the tincture strictly as a tincture.
> 
> Another question, what is your opinions of salts? I've read some homeopathics swear by them while other homeopathics call them the biggest waste of money of all. I am especially interested in Natrum Phos. and Natrum Sulf.


I like tintures myself. My favorite blend is "Swedish Bitters" www.swedishbitters.com it's good for all sorts of things. You can buy the dry mix and make your own. I also keep on hand a willow bark tincture to use in place of tylenol, etc. Taste takes some getting used to though! I put about a tsp. in a glass of water. 

I don't know anything about the salts though. I'm sure someone on here does though.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

River Rest said:


> That was me looking for it. I was hoping someone could give me a referral for a homeopathic/alternative medicine doctor. It's for my father. We're near Charlotte, NC.
> 
> Thanks!


Try this website:

http://www.yinyanghouse.com/directory/herbalists/unitedstates/northcarolina/index.html

There are also two herbal medicin schools in the nearby mountains of NC. I have not used, I have no affiliation with either nor can recommend either but here are their websites so you can judge for yorself.

http://www.blueridgeschool.org/
http://www.herbsheal.com/faculty.htm


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh boyssssssss?!?!?!?    

Can we please make this a sticky?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Repeat - PLEASE can we make this thread a sticky???

Better still, give us a separate forum - as the thread grows, it's going to be awfully difficult to find the information we want!


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

TwoAcresAndAGoat Thank you for those links. I'm going to contact some of those folks. Though, I'm hoping to find someone in the Charlotte area. It may take some convincing to get him to go! So I want to make it as easy as possible.

He is 75, has a pace maker & is on high blood pressure meds. He got the pace maker because the doctor said his heartbeat was slower than normal. His other issues are being cold, (even in the summer) he can't stand to have any air blowing on him. He also has a lot of joint or muscle pain. Lately he hasn't been sleeping or eating well. There may be other issues I'm not aware of. My mother passed away 3 years ago. He probably has some depression. He's fairly active. Exercises, has family, friends & a girlfriend. 
I'd like to take him to a doctor that will take the time to listen to him & provide some safe alternatives. He went to a regular doctor that prescibed prozac & gave him Darvon for the pain. I don't think either of these are a good idea.
If anyone here is knowlegable about herbs I am open to any suggestions. 

My Thanks


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

River rest, something you might want to consider for a 75yo with those health issues is foot reflexology. It is so amazing for numerous health challenges. It stimulates blood flow to areas of the body that are congested. Google foot reflexology and find all kinds of information about it. I do foot reflexology in an office with a chiropractor and a massage therapist.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

bump


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Can someone give me the measurements for the "super tonic" you all are talking about? I'd like to make some this year as I have PLENTY of echinacea, stems, leaves, flowers and roots! Is it equals parts herbs and then just cover with vinegar/vodka?? Thanks.


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

GoatsRus said:


> Can someone give me the measurements for the "super tonic" you all are talking about? I'd like to make some this year as I have PLENTY of echinacea, stems, leaves, flowers and roots! Is it equals parts herbs and then just cover with vinegar/vodka?? Thanks.



This is the version some friends & I make:

1 cup each, shredded or run through food processor

onion
garlic
ginger root
horseradish root
hot peppers - jalpenos work great

put veggies in a one gallon glass jar, cover to top with organic apple cider vinegar with the 'mother' (sediment will be in the bottom) included. Mrs. Braggs is great.

Stir well and put on lid. Shake once a day for 30 days. After 30 days, strain and keep juice. This is the 'Super Tonic'. Some like to make a smaller, second batch by re-soaking the veggies for a second month but that's up to you. It won't be as effective, I don't think.

To use: when I feel a 'bug' coming on, I will take about 1 oz. straight (you'll need to shake it) followed by a small spoon of honey about twice a day.

Some people will mix it with a small glass of water at first if the taste or heat is too much. That's fine too. You can even add some honey to the glass and take it that way.

HTH! 

Nance


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Arklady said:


> One really good herbs book and what they do is called Back to Eden. You can get this on Amazon.com.
> 
> Arklady


Back to Eden, by Jethro Kloss is probably one of my favorites. I saw it on half.com the other day for a dollar... when I couldnt find even one of my two copies!


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

River Rest said:


> That was me looking for it. I was hoping someone could give me a referral for a homeopathic/alternative medicine doctor. It's for my father. We're near Charlotte, NC.
> 
> Thanks!


There is a lady at work that has been seeing someone in South Charlotte. I will try to remember to ask her tomorrow at work. She is on a special diet and acCupuncture...


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

and IT REALLY WORKS for the stomach flu's symptoms. I've never seen any herb work as fast and well as this has. There has been a very bad stomach flu going around here this fall...with bad cramps, nausea, diarrhea, and emotional weakness for weeks! We have all taken two ginger root capsels with a small glass of water every hour for several hours. It takes away the nausea and stomach cramps...like wow. I'm impressed!

Thought I'd share,
robin


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is an herb or system of them that helps with ADHD?

My daughter was just put on medicine and i have been using herbs for myself for a while.
things like Echinacea, I take a mushroom vitamin for my immune system and I also have beads I use when my nose is drippy. I also have done an herbal cleanse. But I don't know anything that would help ADHD so my daughter wouldn't have to be on medicine.

------------
tammie


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Tammie, has your daughter ever been on Amoxicillin? That can sometimes cause ADHD symptoms, even if it was years ago. Also, sugar can exacerbate the problem, so if her diet contains lots of sugar or processed foods, that could be contributing.

Assuming she was on antibiotics at some point, her good bacteria have become imbalanced with yeast overgrowth, so the way to solve the problem would be to reduce the yeast and increase her beneficial gut bacteria. The proper type and amount of beneficial bacteria depends on her age. How old is she?

For herbs to combat yeast overgrowth, you can give her burdock root, dandelion root, olive leaf, Pau d'Arco, cinnamon, to name a few... there are many.

~Lannie


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Ditto, everything Lannie said. Also could be a sensitivity to artificial colors, flavorings and general additives to food as well as low blood sugar issues. Sometimes kids have adrenal weakness. When "I" have nervous issues I use a product from Nature's Sunshine called STR-J which contains chamomile, passion flower, fennel, feverfew, hops and marshmellow. This is also good for kids with ADD/ADHD


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I agree with Marilyn and Lannie, antibiotics, artificial color, artificial flavors, they can all be a factor. But, did you realize that chemicals in the home (like cleaners) can also be a factor? I have heard of ADHD and ADD being practically elimanated by using only natural cleaners, and no artificial flavor or color in foods. If you suspect an imbalance due to antibiotics the best thing to do is start the child eating (lots) natural yogurt with live cultures. That will bring in the "good" bacteria to combat the bad. (It is easy/cheap to make too, my kids love it)
And,,, hate to bring this up, but parasites can also be a factor. I know folks dont like to think of our bodies being infiltrated by parasites, but, with a weakened immune system, and with high intake of non-natural foods, it is very possible for the body not to be able to expell the parasites.

It is always best to not only use good herbs for healing, but to eating as natural and unprocessed as possible, AND keep chemicals out of the home!
and that is just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I do not advocate giving herbal medicine to children to moderate their behaviour. I don't approve of drugging up children. Most of the herbs recommended for the treatment of ADHD or similar are sedatives. Definitely look to the diet, and don't ignore behaviour modification. Also look to the effect on the child of things like loud music, certain TV programs and movies, bright flashing lights (supermarkets!), and other external stimuli. 

However, since you've asked, here are some herbs which have been used for the condition. Please check with your doctor before using any of them, and please remember that herbal medications are drugs just like any other.

Please also note that the usual recommended dosage of herbs for children is 1 teaspoon of herbal tea per day. The following remedies mostly give much larger dosages than that - adult doses, in fact. All the more reason to be very cautious, and to consult your doctor. 

The remedies (and providing them is NOT the same as recommending them!):

Administer any of the following herbs made into a tea in any combination: Chamomile flowers, Pennywort (Gotu-kola) leaves; Scullcap leaves; Passionflower; Red Clover flowers; Milk Thistle leaves; Wood Betony leaves. Or use commercial products of these herbs as directed.

Adminster Evening Primrose seed oil (available commercially) as directed by a medical or herbal specialist. 

A good sedative for naughty children in general is a drink of Cranberry juice flavoured with Cloves, Cinnamon and honey.

Use plenty of Linseed (Flax) oil in the diet. (The seed must be crushed before using, otherwise the body cannot break it down.)

Cook some Barley in plenty of water. Strain, discarding the barley. To 600ml of the barley water, add 1 1/2 teaspoons Fennel seed and 1 1/2 teaspoons chopped Peppermint leaves. Simmer for 5 minutes, remove from heat and leave to infuse for 20 minutes. Administer in 1-cup doses as required.

Other remedies:
Give a B-complex vitamin capsule daily, and a zinc supplement.

At least once daily, encourage the child to practice the following eye exercise: Take a pencil or similar object and starting about 40-50cm away, move it slowly towards the nose until the eyes are unable to focus on the pencil. Repeat several times. Gradually, the eyes will be strengthed sufficiently so that they can focus on the pencil when it is touching the nose. [This is a calming exercise which is part of behaviour modification.]


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Culpeper, the herbs that I had mentioned are antifungal, to reduce the yeast overgrowth that I'm sure Tammie's daughter has, not to modify her behavior. I hate the idea of drugging kids, too. Hopefully, Tammie can fix this with diet, herbs, and probiotics and therefore get her daughter off the prescription meds she's currently on. That just never seems to have a happy outcome.

By the way, I love your screen name. I have a copy of Culpeper's Herbal here and I absolutely love it. I'm still trying to translate some of the terminology, though. Some of the English used back in the 1600's is like a foreign language now! LOL!

~Lannie


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Lannie, I think my namesake is a hoot to read! Once you understand the lingo, that is! With my fascination with herbs, I really couldn't have chosen another name, could I? Mind you, I regard Nicholas only as an interesting read, not as a guide on the use of herbs, though some of his remedies have been scientifically proven to have some basis in truth. 

Mrs Grieve, on the other hand, relies on him and the Ancients very heavily, which is why I also regard her work only as one of historical interest. I'm very fond of her, however, and she deserves merit for her effort, which was outstanding in its time.


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah, I love Culpeper's wit, sarcasm, and most of all that huge ego! I'm sure he had to have all his doors enlarged! LOL! But knowing what I do now about certain herbs, I can read him and see that he was definitely on the right track with some of them. In those days, they couldn't really scientifically evaluate something other than just to observe the outcome, so it had to be kind of hit and miss, because everyone is different. I do like his recommendations for the manner in which to gather and preserve, and I once actually made some "pills" with his method of mixing a "pouder" with honey. That was fun. Messy, but fun!  

~Lannie


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh cool! More books to order! LOL my DH will be thrilled!  hee hee


Input please - deep cough, feels like bronchitis, not quite to my lungs yet, sore throat has been gone for several days, very little head congestion. 

Thanks!

Nance


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a question.....

I have been on Cymbalta for depression for a few months now. I am looking for an herbal remedy because I do not like the side affects or the idea of putting more chemicals into my body. 

When I researched herbal depression remedies I can up with QuickRelief which is a pill the you buy from a company for big money(not as much as I am spending on this current med!). I just don't know!!

Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Nance, you're going to have a time finding a copy of Culpeper's Herbal, I think. I've never seen it in print - I printed my copy from a website that someone had painstakingly taken the time to type in its entirety. I just looked at my copy and typed in the URL and the site still has it, so here it is:

http://info.med.yale.edu/library/historical/culpeper/culpeper.htm

(That should read info.med.yale.edu/library/historical/culpeper/culpeper.htm)

Follow the links on that main page to access the entire publication, but be warned, it pretty much fills a 3" ring binder.

As for the cough, since I don't know what's causing it, it's hard to say what might help it, but off the top of my head mullein, coltsfoot and horehound are all good respiratory system herbs. The general rule of thumb is a teaspoon of the dried herb to a cup of boiling water, steep covered for 5 to 10 minutes, strain and drink warm. When I used to get bronchitis, I'd pour a little boiling water in a bowl, add a few drops of tea tree oil or eucalyptus oil and inhale the steam. It's hard at first (makes you cough harder), but it helped my symptoms a lot.

Barnyardfun, Cymbalta is a hard one to get off of, so I've heard. The withdrawal symptoms are major. As far as I know, it's prescribed for severe depression, and I don't know of an herb that would help for that. There are herbs to help you relax, but I don't know of one that will help with severe depression. St. Johnswort sometimes works for mild depression, but you definitely don't want to take it while you're taking Cymbalta. See if you can find a Naturopath to work with you on this, and meanwhile have your doctor give you an exit strategy for the Cymbalta. The Naturopath can evaluate you and possibly suggest an herbal alternative that might work. Sorry I couldn't be more help.

~Lannie


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Barnyardfun, there isn't a great deal of difference between the chemicals derived from commercial pills and potions, and herbal preparations. In fact, a lot of commercial medications are either derived from herbs, or are synthesised copies of certain components in herbs. In other words, you're still putting chemicals into your system whichever you choose.

I don't know American brand-name products, so I cannot comment on them. Most OTC products have a range of herbs in them, some of which may work for some people, and not others. 

If you have chronic or severe depression, the herb to AVOID is St. John's Wort. Check the labels on the products you've tried. In fact, I never recommend SJW because it interferes with just about every other herb/medicine on the planet, and has a lot of unwanted side-effects in its own right.

Here are some remedies for depression - again I recommend that you check with your doctor before beginning on any herbal medicine regime. And you will keep in mind that depression is a serious condition, won't you? Also remember that there are many causes of depression - it may be just one symptom of something else not yet diagnosed, or it may even be a side-effect of either medication or some food you're sensitive to. 

Drink a tea made from Lemon Balm or Lemon Bergamot leaves, or Mugwort leaves or flowers.

Smell Lavender, or drink a tea made from the flowers, with or without some Rosemary leaves. Or use Rosemary alone. A warm bath with Lavender and/or Rosemary is very relaxing.

Inhale the aroma of Roses, or Rose-scented Geranium. The essential oil can be used.

Drink a tea made from the aerial parts of Scullcap.

Drink 1-2 cups of Wood Betony tea per day for severe depression.

Drink a tea made from the leaves of Vervain, with or without a Scullcap infusion.

If your depression is caused by a deficiency of B vitamins, eat 3/4 cup cooked Spinach per day to give relief.

Gotu Kola has a beneficial effect on circulation and may help improve brain function. It also has a calming effect on the body. Take 1-2 cups tea per day.


----------



## mainer (Aug 3, 2006)

help-- can we please get this somewhere where we don't have to hunt every time we want to read it??It was on page 3 today!!


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

Does anyone know of a souce for BULK smudge sticks?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

In a lotion recipe calling for "emulsifying cream", what is emulsifying cream exactly? Maybe I know it by another name or example?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

As emulsifier holds oils and water mixed, it keeps them from separating.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I got part, but is the product you use to make the lotion called "emulsifying cream" or is there a more common brand name, type, etc. Also, is emulsifying "wax" the same thing as emulsifying "cream" but just another term for it?


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

:grouphug: BUMP :grouphug:


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Karen said:


> I got part, but is the product you use to make the lotion called "emulsifying cream" or is there a more common brand name, type, etc. Also, is emulsifying "wax" the same thing as emulsifying "cream" but just another term for it?



Karen, I'm not sure if they are the same or not. I always use E-wax (emulsifying wax) in my lotions. I would be interested to know about a "cream" as well.

Are you working from a lotion making book or did you find something online maybe?

Nance


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

What herb could I make a tea of that would act as a diruretic.
My hand keep swelling up. Dh gave me a pill that he uses for a diruretic, but I would rather use a tea. Hopefully a good tasting one.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

For diuretic, go eat a grapefruit, unless you're on heart meds.

Mon


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> What herb could I make a tea of that would act as a diruretic.
> My hand keep swelling up. Dh gave me a pill that he uses for a diruretic, but I would rather use a tea. Hopefully a good tasting one.


Dandelion root tea works great as well.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

culpeper said:


> I do not advocate giving herbal medicine to children to moderate their behaviour. I don't approve of drugging up children. Most of the herbs recommended for the treatment of ADHD or similar are sedatives. Definitely look to the diet, and don't ignore behaviour modification. Also look to the effect on the child of things like loud music, certain TV programs and movies, bright flashing lights (supermarkets!), and other external stimuli.


I completely agree & diet is everything. I have had a couple of friends who had ADHD. One stopped her dairy intake completely & the other cut way, way back. Both conditions improved dramatically. Please keep in mind this is just from two people, but it could be worth a shot. If I find some info about it, I'll post it.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

http://www.newideas.net/adddiet.htm...p.
It's a type of allergy symptom to milk.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

bump


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

SquashNut, there is very little, if any, difference between a diuretic pill and a herbal tea. Both are medicines, both work in much the same ways, both can have unwanted side-effects, both need a proper diagnosis for the single symptom you show which may indicate any of whole range of disorders.

I do not know of any herbal tea (except Camellia sinsensis, ordinary black, green or white tea) which actually tastes good! Most taste vile, IMO! Herbal teas should be taken without milk, preferably without a sweetener, but to make them palatable, most people sweeten them with honey. 

However, any of the following herbs have a diuretic action (amongst other actions). The list is by no means comprehensive (the first seven are amongst the most commonly-used diuretic herbs). If you have any kidney problem (diagnosed or as yet undiagnosed) you should not use diuretics - a good enough reason to seek medical advice before taking on any herbal or conventional treatment regime. 

ordinary tea (green preferably)
lettuce
celery (especially seeds)
parsley
dandelion (especially leaves)
cornsilk (best used fresh, not dried)
nettle (stinging nettle)

Agrimony
Alfalfa
Angelica
Borage
Fennel
Garlic
Gotu Kola
Heather
Horehound
Horsetail
Juniper
Lavender
Lime Blossom
Marshmallow
Meadowsweet
Mullein
Plantain
Pumpkin Seed
Queen Anneâs Lace
Rosemary
Sorrels
Sweet Joe Pye (Gravel root)
Uva Ursi,V
Violet
Watercress
White Willow
Yarrow

I suggest until you get a proper diagnosis of your problem (ie the cause of your hand-swelling), and find out from a suitably qualified herbalist the best herb for you, the best diuretic of them all is WATER. Drink at least 2 litres (quarts) per day, the daily minimum amount recommended for an adult. You might be surprised at how effective it is in the treatment of lots of ailments!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am sorry if you have addressed this already but I did not see it.
Does anyone have a good remedy for swelling. DH still has swelling in his hands from Lyme . The swelling is in his wrist and fingers rendering them unmovable. Any help is much appeciated.
Steff


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

steff, back later with some info on herbs for swelling and Lyme. 

Gotta go to town for some aloe vera juice for hubby's hiatel hernia.........he ate a big ol' chicken fried steak and greasy french fries and irritated the dickens out of it.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

steff, This is what my references suggest for Lyme's disease.....not in particular to the swelling but overall: Oregon grape(blood cleanser..warnings not for emaciation or weak digestive systems, diabetics only moderate amounts), Vitamin C, B-complex, chlorophyll water. If "I" had Lymes I would use a rife machine. Many chiropractors have this device and I have "heard" that it works VERY well on Lyme. Google: Lyme disease and rife machine.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

bump


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Just wanted to report some success. I have asthma and a chronic wet cough. I cough hard enough to see stars and loose my lunch several times a day. 

I recently came across a mullein extract - alcohol free. I just put a few drops in a small amount of water and drink. This is much more convenient than making tea and I tend to use it more regulary because of this(about 3 times dailey). Its taste like sticks, but you can't have everything. :shrug: 

My cough has been reduced by about 60%. And sleep has increased.

Halo


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks. Always looking for alternative treatments.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

In case you all had not noticed, there is now an Alternative Health Forum on this site! Whoohoo!! :dance:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cool! thnx for the heads up! I tend to look at the same forums over and over...need to get out of my rut! Can't wait to check it out
:dance:


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Yahoo Yay !!!


----------

